# Preseason Game #5 (10/19) Los Angeles Clippers @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Clippers (2-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (2-2)











*Staples Center, Los Angeles, CA*

 
 

Date: Thursday, October 19th​ Time: 7:00 pm​ 
 Guards​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Maurice Evans</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Jordan Farmar</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Devin Green</td><td align="center" valign="top">
Smush Parker
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








J.R. Pinnock </td><td align="center" valign="top">








Sasha Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Von Wafer</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Shammond Williams</td></tr></tbody> </table> ​ <table border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Sam Cassell</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Daniel Ewing</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Shaun Livingston</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Cuttino Mobley
</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Dawan Robinson</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Quinton Ross</td></tr></tbody></table>​ ​ ​ 
​  Forwards
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">
Brian Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">
Lamar Odom</td><td align="center" valign="top">
V. Radmanovic</td><td align="center" valign="top">
Ronny Turiaf
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
Luke Walton</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Elton Brand</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Ryan Humphrey</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Yaroslav Korolev</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Corey Maggette</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Lamond Murray</td><td align="center" valign="top">








James Singleton</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Tim Thomas</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Aaron Williams</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Jawad Williams</td></tr></tbody></table>​ 
Centers​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Kwame Brown
</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Andrew Bynum
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








Paul Davis</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Chris Kaman</td><td align="center" valign="top">








Zeljko Rebraca</td></tr></tbody></table>​ 
 Upcoming Games

​ 
October 22nd - vs.







- KCAL
October 26th - vs.







- TNT​ ​


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

this was the 6000th thread in this forum


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Go Lakers!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Unique said:


> Go Lakers!


Are you going to the game?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Finally...

A GAME AT STAPLES CENTER.


Lakers have terrible luck in Las Vegas...It can't be the distractions...



Also FINALLY, not a game on KCAL 9...seriously the video quality compared to FSN or TNT is atrocious.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Alright, only one day till the next game, GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Are you going to the game?


nope, preseason games arent included in the season tickets...


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

upsanddowns said:


> Finally...
> 
> A GAME AT STAPLES CENTER.
> 
> ...


And FINALLY a national televised game for us Laker fans removed from LakerLand!

Go Lakers!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Question: I just received my Laker season tickets today . And tommorows and fridays "shoot outs" are included. But the time says 4pm then 7pm

Is it a real game? if so is it at 7?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Finally... a game I can watch...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The fact that SOOOOO MANY players are getting injured are starting to worry me. The team will have no familiarity with each other by the time the season starts, and it's going to take another month for us to come together. It's even worse that they haven't been playing with Kobe, which completely changes the way the team operates.

I really hope we don't start slowly because of this, because it would waste our favorable early schedule, where basically every one of our games is at home.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The fact that SOOOOO MANY players are getting injured are starting to worry me. The team will have no familiarity with each other by the time the season starts, and it's going to take another month for us to come together. It's even worse that they haven't been playing with Kobe, which completely changes the way the team operates.
> 
> I really hope we don't start slowly because of this, because it would waste our favorable early schedule, where basically every one of our games is at home.


I agree I think they play 16 of their first 20 games at home and it would be hard to get a top 5 seed if they start 11-9 or something like that.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Unique said:


> Question: I just received my Laker season tickets today . And tommorows and fridays "shoot outs" are included. But the time says 4pm then 7pm
> 
> Is it a real game? if so is it at 7?


Both days have double-headers. The 4 o'clock game is the Warriors|Hornets, and Fridays 4 o'clock game will feature the loser of both games, while the 7 o'clock game will feature the winners. It's basically like the World Cup Final 4, or Olympic Final 4 where the losing teams play for third place and winning teams play for the 'championship'. In this case, just winning the Staples Center Shootout


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!! 

i notice that everytime the Lakes play the Clippers they play with a whole lot of emotion and waaay harder than usual, and its usually close BUT i have to say the Clippers will take this win, and although lakers have their injury problems the Clips do to....all in all lets just enjoy this friendly exhibition of L.A's teams :clap: :clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Clippers are going to curb stomp the Lakers more than likely tonight. With all the injuries (Last time I checked, no Kawme, Chris, Kobe, Cook, Shammond, Mckie (not that mckie is a loss), etc.

Can you say ouch???


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> And FINALLY a national televised game for us Laker fans removed from LakerLand!
> 
> Go Lakers!


Yes...finally...although it won't start until 10pm here in NJ. :clap:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We're going to have to put a lot of pressure on the young guys in the early season. It's a damn shame too because as many of you have already mentioned, our best bet to have a successful season was to start off really well. The second half of 06/07 is going to be tough.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I will look at this is in a positive light. Since we have so many home games early, maybe we can steal some wins early that our team would have lost on the road due to infamiliarity and cohesion. This easy start may be just what we need to get rolling after an injury plagued preseason.


EDIT: :banana: :clown: :clap: :cheers: :clap: :clown: :banana:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i notice that everytime the Lakes play the Clippers they play with a whole lot of emotion and waaay harder than usual, and its usually close BUT i have to say the Clippers will take this win, and although lakers have their injury problems the Clips do to....all in all lets just enjoy this friendly exhibition of L.A's teams :clap: :clap:
> 
> :cheers:



It's just a preseason game and practically half of the Lakers roster is injured.

Chris Mihm

Kobe bryant (franchise player)

Vlad Rad

Brian Cook

Aaron Mckie

Shammond Williams

Kwame Brown



Clippers SHOULD win this...if they don't...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> It's just a preseason game and practically half of the Lakers roster is injured.
> 
> Chris Mihm
> 
> ...


If lakers win, it better be because the Clippers didnt have there starters play more than a handful of minutes.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Lakers lead 28-20. A ton of guys are on the bench in suits.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

They Need to start Ronny. He is a beast (Better than Kwame?)<- I think so.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

sasha lookin real confident out there. he should have a good year. Just hope he's not this over-agressive during the season.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We're going to have to put a lot of pressure on the young guys in the early season. It's a damn shame too because as many of you have already mentioned, our best bet to have a successful season was to start off really well. The second half of 06/07 is going to be tough.


The Season Kinda goes like this:

- 'Baby Butt' Soft (Nov)
- Damn Hard (Dec)
- Simply Unforgivable!! (Dec-Jan)
- A bit Tough(Feb-Mar)
- Ok (Mar-Aprl)


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Now Odom is hurt!!!


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Farmar is clutch. dude is turning it on in the 4th.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

is it me or doe andrew seem a little weak on the boards? if that's the case, both he and kwame are weak on the boards. good thing we got turiaf.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Used up too much damn time on the clock


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Im beginning to like Mo Evans...he looks good and honestly even tho the lakers are 2-3 i think they will be a premier team in the West..prob top 5...think of when Vlad Kobe Kwame cook and mihm comes back in addition to parker odom evans sasha and bynum..thats a hell of a team


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Tough loss for the kids, but I am thoroughly impressed by the likes of Farmar and Turiaf. Things are definitely moving in a positive direction for the Lakers. Does anyone think that the refs will stay consistent with the "no whining" rule? They really enforced it tonight. We'll have to cut down on our "jivrations" and the Sasha foul faces.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Im beginning to like Mo Evans...he looks good and honestly even tho the lakers are 2-3 i think they will be a premier team in the West..prob top 5...think of when Vlad Kobe Kwame cook and mihm comes back in addition to parker odom evans sasha and bynum..thats a hell of a team


 I agree man. Mo Evans is an obvious contributor, although I'd like to see him play the baseline more and take advantage of his athleticism and strength around the basket. We have too many SFs as it is though. Let's hope that Kobe really is "listening to his body" and taking it easy for the preseason. I share jazzy's scepticism about the true extent of his knee problems.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

mo probably wont get more than 15 minutes this season... unless there's a serious injury. we're too deep in the backcourt and small forward position.

he can definitely finish... i'm not sure about the rest of his game yet.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm excited by some of the young guys. 

But let me say this 1st. It was obvious the Clips were trying to win this game they played their vets heavy minutes. 

Kurt Rambis isn't Phil Jackson thats for sure out of a timeout he designs that horrible last play terrible. he should have went side pick and roll with Farmar and Walton with odom ducking in the paint. 

But thoughts on the game. 

Famar is our best pg plain and simple. When he's in the game we actually have plays that go towards the paint Smush and Sasha play to much side to side offense. There's very little ball movement with either of them running point. 

The starting line-up in tonights game was terrible. But its preseason. 

We really need Walton or Farmar starting to get us into our offense. Since they seem to want to go slow with farmar than Walton should be starting. His playmaking is very important. He gets the ball moving and inspires guys to cut to the hoop. 

Bynum has a long way to go although he's coming along. he's just no factor on defense far too slow reacting to everything. 

Turiaf was abused by Brands quick moves but what else is new foul trouble hurt him tonight. 

Evans is gonna help this season, his toughness and bball IQ as a vet is of value. 

Green and Pinnock are the same guy. both make the same mistakes over and over again. 

Odom is out of shape not getting much lift or quickness in his game right now it'll come though. 

Sasha is a 2 guard. 

Gotta get PJ back to get some order to this thing. 

I'm very encouraged by our squad we are much more competitve this season than last. when we trap we are very effective. 

If we can get healthy by January we're gonna be hell to deal with in the league we are much more talented this season. 

We took a team who played alot of vets to the wire and should have won. 

We have got to get better at the free throw line we are terrible. It cost us the game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

is it possible that Mo Evans can somehow be incorporated into the lineup on a regular basis during the regular season cuz he has played really well what i have seen, him and Turiaf and Farmar are looking really good


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> We really need Walton or Farmar starting to get us into our offense. Since they seem to want to go slow with farmar than *Walton should be starting. His playmaking is very important. He gets the ball moving and inspires guys to cut to the hoop. *


Hear, hear! 

:allhail:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> is it possible that Mo Evans can somehow be incorporated into the lineup on a regular basis during the regular season cuz he has played really well what i have seen, him and Turiaf and Farmar are looking really good


Mo is a good pro. I like the fact that he plays strong. Gets tough rebounds , deends and finihes very strong. Plus he made some mid range jumpers which I liked. 

I agree Walton, Farmar, and Turiaf should be rotation guys. We're gonna be in good shape.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

This was a good game, but nothing to get worried about. Farmar was impressive and will most likely get minutes over Shammond.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes! I finally got to see a Lakers game and on HD too! 

I was excited to see Bynum after one year under his belt. As was said in previous posts, he has a long way to go. However, I saw a couple of plays that were promising. One play that stood out was the one where he caught the ball ten feet from the basket. For a 7'1" 18-year-old, this can be foreign territory. He made a pump fake and dribbled into the lane. Now after that I thought he would attempt a soft one-handed jumper. But AB17 cut through 2 defenders and threw it down! That took some poise and I hope he learns from those type of plays. On offense he was efficient, especially when took his time (Did you hear that Kwame?). 

The other play, although easy to overlook occurred when a Clippers guard slashed to the basket when Andrew challenged his shot (no shot block). What I liked about that play was that he had the player he was guarding and the slashing guard in his vision before he made the play. I know, not a big deal, right? But it is! All too often do I see NBA all-stars keeping their vision on the ball losing track of their player or vice-versa. I mean how often did we get burned last year on backdoor alley-oops? 

AB17's rebounding numbers weren't very impressive: 3 defensive boards, 4 total. But he did a better job of boxing out compared to last year, with the exception of a couple over the back calls. When he, along with our other big men, boxed out, our guards got some uncontested boards. 

4 turnovers! ugh. A couple of the turnovers were forced passes out of the post. Eh, at least he's trying to run the offense...

AB17
15pts. 5/7fg 4 boards 1 assist 4 turnovers, 28:55 min played

EB42
20 pts. 5/10fg 5 boards 2 turnovers, 4 steals 29:39 min played


Way to hold your own, young Andrew :clap: 

BTW- I know that I'm an optimist, but I saw some good things from AB!

Tough loss, but it was good to see the young ones play. 

Hooray for nationally televised games and HD!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I was mildly impressed with JR's athleticism, but he definately needs skill refinment. He's a prime candidate for the D-League.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Farmar was a beast for that one stretch of play. We could have won the game if not for Rambis' terrible coaching - sure it looked like Farmar may have been fouled on that last play, but you're down by 1 with 18 seconds left....why would you choose to run the clock all the way down and shoot it at the last second? Either Rambis is a retard or he just reallllly wants to make sure there is no overtime (which was unlikely anyway).


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

how do you know that lamar didn't come out to set the screen for jordan late? 

why do you have to point fingers so easily?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Silk D said:


> I was mildly impressed with JR's athleticism, but he definately needs skill refinment. He's a prime candidate for the D-League.



i am wondering if you got jordan farmar mixed up with some other player...were you watching the lakers/clippers game?

farmar was very impressive to say the least...kid didn't even look like a rookie(except for that last shot). very poised and his floater over brand was nice. by what we saw last night, i would rather start farmar over smush any day...i think you guys got a steal in farmar...

mo evans looks like he can contribute, and he looked like a player that could contribute a lot more than luke...mo's athleticism is off the charts...

bynum is so young, and considering his inexperience, he did quite well against one of the best pf's in the league...

all in all, lakers look to have a very promising future if all their youngins develop and gel together...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

forgot to ask: anyone else think there were too many fouls?


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

You Guys are really getting that Triangle Offense down, i'm starting to get scared to think that Kobe wasn't even there and you were holding your own pretty well, I said it back when Phil Jackson just came back, Lakers will be in the Championship either the year he comes back or the next year. This is the last year for what I said so I'm rooting for you.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I love the fact that Farmar had the balls to take it to the defense as the clock expired. This kid is really growing on me. He has a cocky swagger about him that reminds me of number 24.. and thats just the type of players we need on the team. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Since nobody mentioned Sasha, I'll give him props. You absolutely have to admit that he has improved quite a bit. His quickness, strength, IQ, and CONFIDENCE. These are things that I believe you can judge in the preseason. I love the way he is coming off of screens and nailing the jumper with quick release. He's getting to the point where as a defender, he's not just an annoying pest anymore. Sasha actually has the quickness, strength, and technique to keep up. I enjoy watching Sasha and Farmar as the guards leading the ball up the floor. If he keeps his confidence, the jumpshot will continue to fall and he will at least find some time on the floor.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

My game notes:

Yeah, I love Farmar. He is ****ing sweet!

Our line up out there was like a freaking summer league game, seriously, and they managed to hold their own against the Clip's starters.

AB17 looked good on offense and crappy on D. I love the two handed slam, we need more of that.

Pinnock and Green just aren't that good. 

You cant win games if you dont make free-throws. Ive been harping on this all preseason. These are the kind of games we will lose if we cant make free-throws.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Pinnock's got some serious athletism. Dude can definately get up there for rebs and his handling is better than I thought. Just need to to learn how to shoot.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

spiraling said:


> Pinnock's got some serious athletism.



That is the only reason he has made it this far with the team. He needs at least another year of real developement before he could even be considered a prospect.

And I have to agree with B. Hunt. Sasha has looked very good in the games he has played. He has shown much more improvement that Smush.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i am wondering if you got jordan farmar mixed up with some other player...were you watching the lakers/clippers game?


He meant JR Pinnock...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Shady* said:


> He meant JR Pinnock...



oops...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> i am wondering if you got jordan farmar mixed up with some other player...were you watching the lakers/clippers game?
> 
> farmar was very impressive to say the least...kid didn't even look like a rookie(except for that last shot). very poised and his floater over brand was nice. by what we saw last night, i would rather start farmar over smush any day...i think you guys got a steal in farmar...
> 
> ...


uh no, definitely no. i'd put good money on the fact that you haven' seen luke play much. at all.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

afobisme said:


> uh no, definitely no. i'd put good money on the fact that you haven' seen luke play much. at all.



uh yes, definitely yes. and yes, i have seen luke play a lot...not much there...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> uh yes, definitely yes. and yes, i have seen luke play a lot...not much there...


okay, in that case you don't really know much about basketball. saying pinnock is better, or even has more potential than luke, because he's more athletic.. uh :angel:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

afobisme said:


> okay, in that case you don't really know much about basketball. saying pinnock is better, or even has more potential than luke, because he's more athletic.. uh :angel:



dude, where's the hostility coming from?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hostility? wait, sorry did i curse at you or something? 

i think the hostility is coming from your perception.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

afobisme said:


> okay, in that case you don't really know much about basketball. saying pinnock is better, or even has more potential than luke, because he's more athletic.. uh :angel:



read my post more carefully genius...cause if you did, i didn't even mention pinnock... :whatever:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

okay, i did.. and it still reads the same. what's your point?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

afobisme said:


> okay, i did.. and it still reads the same. what's your point?



where did i mention pinnock?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*MO EVANS*...go read my post a third time, hopefully, you'll get it this time...


i'm waiting for your response...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, in that case you meant reread what i wrote.

neither mo evans nor pinnock are going to contribute significantly more than luke. i guess athleticism is #1 to you. you seem to forget that ball handling + basketball IQ are equally as important as how high you can jump.

oh yeah, let's not mention that luke can post up on his defenders. i haven't seen mo evans successfuly do that. all i've seen is him making nice dunks.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

afobisme said:


> oh, in that case you meant reread what i wrote.
> 
> neither mo evans nor pinnock are going to contribute significantly more than luke. i guess athleticism is #1 to you. you seem to forget that ball handling + basketball IQ are equally as important as how high you can jump.
> 
> oh yeah, let's not mention that luke can post up on his defenders. i haven't seen mo evans successfuly do that. all i've seen is him making nice dunks.



oh, okay fob... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


5ppg/3.6rpg/2.3apg-----great contributions indeed...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Some people say are schools are broken..... Yet they cannot see the stimulating conversations between Clippers and Lakers fans.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

In my opinion, Mo Evans wasn't brought here for his offensive presense. Although no one gives a crap about defense, Mo plays solid defense even though its a preseason game. He is good at trapping. Good at reading the lane. Good at being an overall pest. I'd take his defense over most of the guards on the Lakers any day. 

As for offense, well.... He has a decent shot. But I dont care if he has one or not. The lakers I believe wanted Evans to come out and play solid defense. If the kid can create or post up (which I also havent seen him do either), than thats only a bonus.

So if your up ten with a few minutes left, I wouldnt mind seeing Mo Evans out there over Luke to help hold the defense.

But if your down by ten, with a couple minutes left... You better believe I'd take Luke Walton on the court over mo any day of the weak. Only Clipper fans (most of them are recent band wagon fans that havent even see more than 4 laker games in thier lives) would come in here and down talk Luke because of the stats he puts up in limited minutes. The guy has improved in his offense in all ways. He was already super smart, now he is also making things happen.

Last year he brought in only 23 minutes a night a 8.6 PPG, 4.8 APG and only thats only what the stats tell. What the stats dont show is how Luke took over the offense towards the end of the season when he started and was making the clutch plays to get us into the the playoffs, and help keep us alive while in it.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> In my opinion, Mo Evans wasn't brought here for his offensive presense. Although no one gives a crap about defense, Mo plays solid defense even though its a preseason game. He is good at trapping. Good at reading the lane. Good at being an overall pest. I'd take his defense over most of the guards on the Lakers any day.
> 
> As for offense, well.... He has a decent shot. But I dont care if he has one or not. The lakers I believe wanted Evans to come out and play solid defense. If the kid can create or post up (which I also havent seen him do either), than thats only a bonus.
> 
> ...



refering to me? i'm pretty sure i've watched more than 4, but i guess you know more about me than i do...

and this clipper fan vs. laker fan crap, no where did i even try to bring anything negative to this thread. it was fob who misread my original post, and decided to start a debate about a player i didn't even mention...

and no, what i said about the players in my original post was an evaluation of some laker players, in no way am i a fan of the lakers...much less a bandwagoner...

i guess i feel the same way about luke as most feel about livingston...show me, then i'll believe...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Some people say are schools are broken..... Yet they cannot see the stimulating conversations between Clippers and Lakers fans.


 :laugh:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

mo plays decent defense, rebounds pretty well, and can he can finish too. he looks pretty good, i was pretty excited when i heard we made the trade for him.

he played well today, but i can guarantee if the lakers coaching staff (you know, the guys who know more basketball than the both of us) had to cut either luke or mo... it would be mo.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

afobisme said:


> mo plays decent defense, rebounds pretty well, and can he can finish too. he looks pretty good, i was pretty excited when i heard we made the trade for him.
> 
> he played well today, but i can guarantee if the lakers coaching staff (you know, the guys who know more basketball than the both of us) had to cut either luke or mo... it would be mo.



i'll take your word for it...


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Only Clipper fans (most of them are recent band wagon fans that havent even see more than 4 laker games in thier lives) would come in here and down talk Luke because of the stats he puts up in limited minutes.



If you want to settle an arguement with a poster as a mature poster. Do it via PM.-Unique


----------

